

Microsoft having a funeral for iPhone - mahmud
http://macenstein.com/default/2010/09/this-doesnt-look-desperate-at-all/

======
megablast
I don't see this as more than the guys having a bit of fun, after probably a
very hectic work schedule. Great to see them celebrating in this way.

Of course, I don't see Microsoft displacing the iPhone at all, but they do
have deep pockets.

~~~
sgk284
I was there for this celebration. It was all in good fun. The funeral was such
a small portion of the day, it's being way overblown. It was like 15 minutes
of an all day carnival. There was games, monster trucks to ride in, live
music, and all other kinds of celebratory stuff going on (face painting ftw!).
There was an all out party going on.

I'm on the Windows team, but the WinMo7 guys worked their asses off and
actually made something pretty friggin cool. They deserved to party.

As for Microsoft's chances in this market, people never thought Microsoft
would dominate Sony in video games. I wouldn't count Microsoft out just yet...
it'll be interesting to say the least.

~~~
sdbryan
I thought Microsoft was burning something like a billion dollars a year in
losses in order to in order to be in the video game console market. Is that
impression wrong? Has MS made a profit yet in games?

~~~
cubicle67
They haven't recouped all the money they'd invested yet (still about $4
billion short), but they are now turning a profit of a few hundred million
each quarter

~~~
gmlk
Meaning they stopped digging a deeper hole?

Or that they do continue to dig, only now it's filling up faster then they can
dig?

~~~
cookiecaper
Meaning that in a few years their investment in the games market will have
paid off probably. Investments are long-term strategies.

~~~
glhaynes
Video games are such a volatile market, I wouldn't say "probably" about much
of _anything_. That's a big chunk of the danger in dropping _so_ much money to
try to grab some market share, expecting to make the money back someday. Of
course, at the same time, one couldn't expect Microsoft to stay out of such a
"convergence" market, so I'm not by any means saying that Xbox has been a
mistake, either.

------
towndrunk
Some how I have a feeling this little show is going to come back and bite
them.

~~~
brownleej
It does seem a little soon in the war to be declaring Mission Accomplished.

------
okeumeni
Really??

------
streamline
A reason why I would join Microsoft / Google rather than Apple.

I have found employees of the former two to be much more interactive with
outside world, compared to Apple employees.

Also Microsoft, Google and other companies such as Facebook, Amazon, Oracle,
Twitter go to great lengths to make sure that they provide best compensation
and benefits to their software engineers, somehow Apple always makes their
software engineers look like secondary citizens and i doubt if they even pay
well.

